# Yoda an FMA master?



## arnisandyz (Mar 10, 2002)

Rumors are out that in the next Star Wars, Yoda will be doing a double short lightsaber dual claimed to be influnced by Arnis.  I always thought he looked and talked like one of my old uncles.

http://www.echostation.com/features/ep2sword.htm


"It is in this area of sword fighting that the most interesting rumors have begun to beguile fans looking forward to seeing Yoda participating in sword fight scenes. TheForce.net has credited a source who has seen conceptual art of Yoda wielding not a single lightsaber, but two shorter versions. The same post then gives a short description of the Filipino martial art called arnis, also referred to as escrima or kali." 

"So could Yoda use techniques similar to arnis? Not a difficult idea to imagine. The arnis martial artist is known as the escrimador. He or she holds either one or two sticks a little more than three feet long in front of the body. Movement of the weapons is done in a circular figure-eight motion that requires strong and flexible wrists, much resembling the flowing motion seen in nunchakus. In order to hit an opponent, the hand guides the stick to the target in rapid and successive strikes that can either inflict sharp pain on muscle or can break smaller or more delicate bones. Strikes to the wrist can disable a fighting arm, hits to the head can cause trauma, bloody lacerations, and psychologically break an opponent's fighting spirit."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

All I can say is, Cool! 

After watching the EP1 DVD's making of stuff, it rekindled my desire to learn sword... Wouldn't it be great if the folks around the world were made aware of Arnis because of this?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 10, 2002)

Hell, I think I'd see the movie just to see that!  Yoda doing FMA-inspired stuff.  Too cool.

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

That would be cool but how well would coreagraphy(sp) be? I'd love too see it as lond as it's done well.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally Posted By: fist of fury_
> I'd love too see it as lond as it's done well.



It's a puppet.  How well can it be done?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> It's a puppet.  How well can it be done? *



Actually, Yoda is getting to be more and more CG.  Most Yoda shots seem to have at least some CG in them, with some being completely CG.

I'm pretty sure most of the long shots of Yoda fighting will be pure CG, and closeups will be muppet (not puppet, dammit!  )

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

Well..... of course the Yoda fight scene will be CGI..I mean, how well could you fight with a hand up yer, well, Ahem!.


----------



## islandtime (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Rumors are out that in the next Star Wars, Yoda will be doing a double short lightsaber dual claimed to be influnced by Arnis.  http://www.echostation.com/features/ep2sword.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 17, 2002)

that would be sweet.  i was wondering when yoda would whip out the lightsabers and do some damage.

i cant wait for the next movie.  its gonna be excellent! 

and in this day and age computers can make anything look real.


----------



## Ronin (May 3, 2002)

I heard Yoda is 100 percent computer enhanced.  He looks better like the old yoda in the first three films


----------



## Field Cricket (May 6, 2002)

I'm not an expert on FMA, but in the latest trailer you see scenes with Anakin fighting with two normal lightsabers at once. Though Yoda doing it would be much cooler. 

FC


----------



## bscastro (May 6, 2002)

I saw parts of the clips with Annakin with the two lightsabres. The movements seemed a little more theatrical (he was spinning around) than FMA. Also, aren't there some Chinese styles which utilize two swords in their forms?

As for Yoda, I want to see the little guy kick some butt. It's like that Simpsons episode where the Yakuzo fights with the Springfield Mafia and Homer says, "That little guy hasn't done anything yet, and I know it will be really cool."

Also, I'm looking forward to Mace Windu (Samuel Jackson) kicking some butt and taking names!

Bryan


----------



## Kirk (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *It's like that Simpsons episode where the Yakuzo fights with the Springfield Mafia and Homer says, "That little guy hasn't done anything yet, and I know it will be really cool."*




ROFL, seen it!  Loved it!  Simpsons are the best!


----------



## arnisandyz (May 6, 2002)

Someone sent me this TIME review  (no mention if its FMA or double weapon however)

"Yoda might also catch some criticism here, since he is no longer the endearing puppet manipulated by Frank Oz. Now he is fully computer-animated. But thanks to ILM animation supervisor Rob Coleman and his staff, Yoda is both more supple and more thoughtful than his earlier self, as when he flicks a skeptical glance at a remark by Senator Palpatine. And who would have thought our sedentary sage was such a deft martial artist, with lightsaber maneuvers as quick as his speech is circuitous? A Gandhi turned Rambo, Yoda is the real action hero of the film. "

http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101020429/story.html


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisandyz (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> The typical stick length varies from style to style. Modern Arnis uses canes that are usually just over two feet long but other styles use longer sticks. *



I think I also read somewhere that in some systems the stick length is measured from the armpit to the inside palm/wrist area which could very greatly among different sized people whithin the same art.


----------



## islandtime (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> The typical stick length varies from style to style. Modern Arnis uses canes that are usually just over two feet long but other styles use longer sticks. *


.....................................................................
I trained with the regular length sticks. I have never seen the longer sticks used in pairs but I think I remember someone using a really long stick in single stick . 
Have any ideas what style uses them??

Anyway.. My point ws that Yoda would look pretty wierd with him a 2 foot something using dual 3 foot sabers..

I just finished the book (couldn't wait) and Jango Fett will still be "the Man". There is a protracted fight in the book that he has with Obi-Wan that I realy hope is in the movie

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------

